# Best Human Food for Dogs?



## ZeeDoggy (Jul 16, 2010)

Do you ever give your dogs human food? If so, what kinds and how often? My dog loves fresh fruit and every type of meat except lamb. He had his very first burger (plain beef patty) from In-N-Out the other day after a trip to the vet and loved it!


----------



## Davey728 (Jul 20, 2010)

Well, we fortunately broke Echo from begging at the table so we do not give her anything while we are eating, but occasionally we will treat her with Lamb. She absolutely devours it, probably because she eats a lamb and rice based dry food. She is very allergic to chicken, but she does enjoy beef as well. It is pretty funny though watching her go crazy, run around, and attack the lamb meat. I can basically hear her thoughts: "WOW this is sooo much better than that dry stuff!"


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

I only feed my dogs human food  I feed raw. I give them treats too. They LOVE cheese. Brom loves bananas and apples. Iorek is not such a fan of fruit and veggies. They both like carrots though. They also love whole eggs. I also give them hot dogs and cheese slices (like Kraft slices) occasionally. I like to cut up a hot dog into tiny pieces and then put 1/2 a cheese slice on top of 1/2 a hot dog and microwave it until the cheese melts. Each dog gets this in a kong about once a week when we are working and a lot less lately since we are off for the summer and the dogs are barely in their crates now. I also take hot dogs and cut them into tiny pieces and bake them in the oven until they are completely dried and crunchy. These are good training treats.


----------



## ZeeDoggy (Jul 16, 2010)

Davey728 said:


> Well, we fortunately broke Echo from begging at the table so we do not give her anything while we are eating, but occasionally we will treat her with Lamb. She absolutely devours it, probably because she eats a lamb and rice based dry food. She is very allergic to chicken, but she does enjoy beef as well. It is pretty funny though watching her go crazy, run around, and attack the lamb meat. I can basically hear her thoughts: "WOW this is sooo much better than that dry stuff!"


That is a good technique! My dog always eats after me and doesn't beg for food. I never fed him from the table so he's very respectful of giving me space while I eat. I can leave an entire meal out in the open and he won't touch it. 

They are so happy when they have fresh meat to eat!



ioreks_mom said:


> I only feed my dogs human food  I feed raw. I give them treats too. They LOVE cheese. Brom loves bananas and apples. Iorek is not such a fan of fruit and veggies. They both like carrots though. They also love whole eggs. I also give them hot dogs and cheese slices (like Kraft slices) occasionally. I like to cut up a hot dog into tiny pieces and then put 1/2 a cheese slice on top of 1/2 a hot dog and microwave it until the cheese melts. Each dog gets this in a kong about once a week when we are working and a lot less lately since we are off for the summer and the dogs are barely in their crates now. I also take hot dogs and cut them into tiny pieces and bake them in the oven until they are completely dried and crunchy. These are good training treats.


I was hoping for posts like this as i'm interested in adding more raw food into his diet. I like your kong receipe a lot and forgot to mention that I feed sliced up organic turkey hotdogs as well!

Do you cook the eggs before giving them to your dogs?


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

No, they just get the whole egg, shell and all, in their crate. It is fun watching them figure out how to break it! Brom is so gentle about it normally, cradling it in his mouth, but sometimes he will just smash it with his foot! Iorek mostly noses it around until it cracks.


----------



## ZeeDoggy (Jul 16, 2010)

ioreks_mom said:


> No, they just get the whole egg, shell and all, in their crate. It is fun watching them figure out how to break it! Brom is so gentle about it normally, cradling it in his mouth, but sometimes he will just smash it with his foot! Iorek mostly noses it around until it cracks.


Omg, i'd love to see that! lol My dog has that soft retriever mouth so I don't think he'd be able to crack the egg. I might try an egg & cheese scramble though. Yum!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Before I gave them raw eggs like that I would slightly cook scrambled eggs with cheddar cheese and stuff it in their kongs. They really loved that too!


----------



## ZeeDoggy (Jul 16, 2010)

I didn't even think of putting that into the kong! Great ideas!!


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Gatsby has sampled just about everything in the kitchen. He LOVES apple cores, likes carrots, DEEPLY desires grapes but didn't really like the one I let him have once. Sometimes he'll get shells + yolks when I scramble egg whites. He likes cheese and popcorn. Just about the only thing he won't eat is salt. It's the only food I've ever seen him turn down. 

Gatsby doesn't beg, he's just hopeful. Sometimes he'll bump my leg when I'm eating as if to say, "I'm here, just so you know. If there was anything you'd like to give me, well, it would just be rude to turn down. Just so you know."


----------



## ZeeDoggy (Jul 16, 2010)

RaeganW said:


> Gatsby has sampled just about everything in the kitchen. He LOVES apple cores, likes carrots, DEEPLY desires grapes but didn't really like the one I let him have once. Sometimes he'll get shells + yolks when I scramble egg whites. He likes cheese and popcorn. Just about the only thing he won't eat is salt. It's the only food I've ever seen him turn down.
> 
> Gatsby doesn't beg, he's just hopeful. Sometimes he'll bump my leg when I'm eating as if to say, "I'm here, just so you know. If there was anything you'd like to give me, well, it would just be rude to turn down. Just so you know."


Apple cores?! Do you take the seeds out first? I'd like to try that as I hate wasting food and I don't compost. 

Gatsby is a great name and I like his hopefulness! My dog loves his job as a doggy hoover when I accidentally drop food.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Kit doesn't get anything extra except for her weekly raw egg, because she's on a strict diet. Well, she does get green beans I suppose.

Frag gets just about everything though. He gets yogurt daily, eggs bi-weekly, and he'll get a little bit of whatever we happen to have in the fridge too. Leftover meat from dinner, cheese, sweet potatoes, mashed, etc. Then he gets his bi-weekly pork neck bones. Sometimes I'll feed him a fry or two if we get fast food, a bite of a jr. roastbeef sammich, or a few chips from subway. If I ever have a larger amount of food left over that's safe for him, I'll break/cut it up into little pieces and have a training session with him. He loves cheerios and leftover steak for this reason. He's always adament about whatever I'M eating. 



RaeganW said:


> Gatsby has sampled just about everything in the kitchen. He LOVES apple cores, likes carrots, DEEPLY desires grapes but didn't really like the one I let him have once. Sometimes he'll get shells + yolks when I scramble egg whites. He likes cheese and popcorn. Just about the only thing he won't eat is salt. It's the only food I've ever seen him turn down.
> 
> Gatsby doesn't beg, he's just hopeful. Sometimes he'll bump my leg when I'm eating as if to say, "I'm here, just so you know. If there was anything you'd like to give me, well, it would just be rude to turn down. Just so you know."


You know grapes aren't good for dogs, right?


----------



## ZeeDoggy (Jul 16, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> Kit doesn't get anything extra except for her weekly raw egg, because she's on a strict diet. Well, she does get green beans I suppose.
> 
> Frag gets just about everything though. He gets yogurt daily, eggs bi-weekly, and he'll get a little bit of whatever we happen to have in the fridge too. Leftover meat from dinner, cheese, sweet potatoes, mashed, etc. Then he gets his bi-weekly pork neck bones. Sometimes I'll feed him a fry or two if we get fast food, a bite of a jr. roastbeef sammich, or a few chips from subway. If I ever have a larger amount of food left over that's safe for him, I'll break/cut it up into little pieces and have a training session with him. He loves cheerios and leftover steak for this reason. He's always adament about whatever I'M eating.


A dog named kitten?! lol LOVE it! I'm going to try some yogurt next!


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

ZeeDoggy said:


> Apple cores?! Do you take the seeds out first? I'd like to try that as I hate wasting food and I don't compost.
> 
> Gatsby is a great name and I like his hopefulness! My dog loves his job as a doggy hoover when I accidentally drop food.


He gets the whole thing, stem seeds and all. 



DJEtzel said:


> You know grapes aren't good for dogs, right?


Yeah, which is why he got just one just the one time. I love grapes and eat them all the time, and Gatz acted like I was depriving him of oxygen when he couldn't have some too. So, okay, you can have ONE. I think he likes the smell better than the taste, he wasn't crazy about getting some after that.-


----------



## ZeeDoggy (Jul 16, 2010)

Anyone feed their dog canned pumpkin or anything with pumpkin in it? I've heard it mentioned a couple of times but have yet to try it.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

ZeeDoggy said:


> A dog named kitten?! lol LOVE it! I'm going to try some yogurt next!


Haha, thank you. Yogurt's great. You can freeze it in a bone or kong too and give it to your dog in the crate. Mine loves that. It takes him forever to get it out. 



RaeganW said:


> Yeah, which is why he got just one just the one time. I love grapes and eat them all the time, and Gatz acted like I was depriving him of oxygen when he couldn't have some too. So, okay, you can have ONE. I think he likes the smell better than the taste, he wasn't crazy about getting some after that.-


I figured that's why he only got one, I was just making sure. 



ZeeDoggy said:


> Anyone feed their dog canned pumpkin or anything with pumpkin in it? I've heard it mentioned a couple of times but have yet to try it.


I've tried but lo and behold, cannot find any in my city or surrounding cities. Most people use it to firm up poops when dogs are having issues, not just as a supplement.


----------



## ZeeDoggy (Jul 16, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> I've tried but lo and behold, cannot find any in my city or surrounding cities. Most people use it to firm up poops when dogs are having issues, not just as a supplement.


There's a shortage on canned pumpkin at the moment. I had to stock up last year like crazy so I could have my pumpkin fix whenever the craving hit.

Dog had a runny poop session yesterday so i'm definitely going to try pumpkin if it's meant to firm up the poop!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

ZeeDoggy said:


> There's a shortage on canned pumpkin at the moment. I had to stock up last year like crazy so I could have my pumpkin fix whenever the craving hit.
> 
> Dog had a runny poop session yesterday so i'm definitely going to try pumpkin if it's meant to firm up the poop!


Makes sense. And yep, that's what it's meant for with dogs. Just make sure you're feeding canned pumpkin and not _pumpkin pie filling._


----------



## ZeeDoggy (Jul 16, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> Makes sense. And yep, that's what it's meant for with dogs. Just make sure you're feeding canned pumpkin and not _pumpkin pie filling._


Good call as the filling is loaded with sugar and corn syrup, etc. I only use 100% organic pumpkin from the can. 

I'm thinking of baking doggy muffins - anyone have a receipe you like?


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I'll give my dogs small amounts of "human food" almost every day to supplement their dog food. Fresh fruits, fresh or steamed veggies, cooked lean meats, plain yogurt, sardines... just whatever is on hand at the time.


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Dexter gets plain, low-fat, organic yogurt on his dinner three times a week, and a whole egg once a week. I've been using cut up hot dogs for training, and I occasionally use whatever I happen to be eating as a motivator (as long as it's not harmful, of course). He's been getting little bits of Popsicle lately, which is his new favorite treat after a long walk.


----------



## ZeeDoggy (Jul 16, 2010)

sassafras said:


> I'll give my dogs small amounts of "human food" almost every day to supplement their dog food. Fresh fruits, fresh or steamed veggies, cooked lean meats, plain yogurt, sardines... just whatever is on hand at the time.


Ooooo, i'm definitely picking up some sardines! Dog loves seafood and they're affordable so win-win-win. 



JessRU09 said:


> Dexter gets plain, low-fat, organic yogurt on his dinner three times a week, and a whole egg once a week. I've been using cut up hot dogs for training, and I occasionally use whatever I happen to be eating as a motivator (as long as it's not harmful, of course). He's been getting little bits of Popsicle lately, which is his new favorite treat after a long walk.


MMMmmm, popsicles sound great, especially during the summer!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

ZeeDoggy said:


> Ooooo, i'm definitely picking up some sardines! Dog loves seafood and they're affordable so win-win-win.


Yea they're super cheap and a good source of fatty acids (fish oil, duh  ). 2-3 times a week each dog gets a sardine with their dinner.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Blaze gets samples of pretty much everything I eat. He doesnt have a begging issue and will go lay down until he is called over. Be is raw meat, fruit, veggies, pasta, hotdogs ect. He is in amazing shape as it is, so it doesnt hurt to treat him lol

Should have seen what he has been eating the last 3 weeks, as we went on a 10,000KM road trip. every house we stopped to stay at (lots of friends outwest)would just feed him anything and everything. But with mountain climbing and ocean swimmig, I wasnt worried as he probably neded all those extra calories.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I'd be reluctant to give a dog apple cores containing the seeds. Apple seeds contain cyanide -- it would take a lot of seeds to poison a human, but most dogs are a lot smaller than humans. Most pet sites advise against feeding dogs apple seeds, peach pits, cherry pits, etc.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

I just tried to give Cherokee a bite of banana. He sniffed it suspiciously and then walked away and snorted. He wouldn't even lick a little that I squished on my finger. He once had the same response to a strawberry. He carried it outside in his mouth then proceeded to jump around it and nose it like it was venomous. He never ate it. Silly boy.

But, give him meat and he will do anything for you!


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

Bones eats anything- If I buy a sub from subway I usually give him a small piece. I'll give him a small amount of table scraps after I eat. He doesn't beg/jump on table so its a reward for good behavior while I or other people in my house eat. Today he will get boiled ground beef strained a few times along with a can of dog food (forget name but expensive :O)

As long as you are moderate and know whats harmful I think giving scraps is fine


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Crantastic said:


> I'd be reluctant to give a dog apple cores containing the seeds. Apple seeds contain cyanide -- it would take a lot of seeds to poison a human, but most dogs are a lot smaller than humans. Most pet sites advise against feeding dogs apple seeds, peach pits, cherry pits, etc.


That's a really good point. My husband and I always slice our fresh fruit so I didn't even think of it, we just toss them each a slice.


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh! One time, Dexter tried sushi... pretty funny results:




(excuse my language, I've got the mouth of a sailor.  )


----------



## ZeeDoggy (Jul 16, 2010)

LMAO that video is fantastic, JessRU09!!


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

JessRU09 said:


> Oh! One time, Dexter tried sushi... pretty funny results:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This video just made my day! It's sooo funny. That's exactly how Cherokee approaches raw bones. But, after the weird ritual, he usually buries it and gets it later to eat.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Aside from the obvious bits of meat (chicken, beef, turkey but NOT pork)--- Chester loves ice cubes, frosted mini wheats , uncooked pasta (he goes crazy when he hears the rattle of a box of rotini, strange boy) and he occasionally gets some cooked rice, green beans, and corn nuts (when I'm snacking on them). He gets peanut butter daily in his Kong.

I should try egg, but I so rarely buy them for myself.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

My girls usually get a little of whatever I am eating, meaning a tidbit or two generally. A french fry or two, a bite or two of taco or hamburger or whatever, maybe some leftovers with their food, and occasional chicken, eggs, bacon grease, whatever they will go nuts for that I would normally toss out.


----------



## Morrwyn (Aug 13, 2009)

Jess that video was hilarious, that exactly what Puck looks like when he's trying to eat a bug.

Puck (and one of my cats) loves potato chips and his highest value treat in the world is pancakes. He also get all the grape freezie pops because no one here like them. I have a strange one.

But I usually give him some of whatever I'm eating, just to see if he likes it and so I know what I can use for training.

ETA: He loves bananas too, when it's hot I'll mash one up in his Kong and put it in the freezer for awhile, he loves it and it keeps him occupied for about a half hour.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Morrwyn said:


> Jess that video was hilarious, that exactly what Puck looks like when he's trying to eat a bug.
> 
> Puck (and one of my cats) loves potato chips and his highest value treat in the world is pancakes. He also get all the grape freezie pops because no one here like them. I have a strange one.
> 
> ...


That is a great idea! I think that I will have to do this for Brom


----------



## QuidditchGirl (Apr 9, 2010)

My dogs had a great time with a couple of ears of corn on the cob last night. It was pretty funny to watch.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

ZeeDoggy said:


> Do you ever give your dogs human food? If so, what kinds and how often? My dog loves fresh fruit and every type of meat except lamb. He had his very first burger (plain beef patty) from In-N-Out the other day after a trip to the vet and loved it!



"Human food" Wally has eaten recently:

-Boiled eggs
-A raw chicken wing
-Some cooked chicken chunks
-Raw fish
-French Fries
-Tuna sandwhich
-Peanut butter
-Pasta
-Sardines
-Raw bone from a porterhouse steak
-Salmon
-Raw ground beef (hamburger)
-Grilled hamburger
-Innards of some fried fish

He's loved every bit of it and has a LOT more energy and a much much much much better and softer coat. And poops WAY less.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Nia likes any kind of meat. Rice she won't eat. Some fruits she likes as well. The only meat she can't have is pork because she ends up with squirting diarrhea. Every other meat I've given her (including rabbit, duck, venison) she's loved.

She likes cheese a lot as well. Peanut butter too.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Nia likes any kind of meat. Rice she won't eat. Some fruits she likes as well. The only meat she can't have is pork because she ends up with squirting diarrhea. Every other meat I've given her (including rabbit, duck, venison) she's loved.


Have you tried chewing up the rice, then giving it to Nia? Wally won't really touch rice...unless I do that first. For some reason, he gets a kick out of eating food I chewed up first...


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

KBLover said:


> Have you tried chewing up the rice, then giving it to Nia? Wally won't really touch rice...unless I do that first. For some reason, he gets a kick out of eating food I chewed up first...


She doesn't necessarily have to eat rice so I'm not going to go through tons of trouble to make her eat it LOL. She does fine on kibble. Our other 2 family dogs love rice so that's why I find it weird.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

What dont I feed him would be an easier question to answer. With Busters grain allergies, people food has become our main source for treats. 

Canned Mackeral or Salmon
Steamed fish- I purchase frozen fillets and steam them (nope, he's not spoiled at all)
Plain yogurt
Cottage cheese (he's picky about brands)
Cheese slices or string cheese (in tiny pieces, these make wonderful training treats)
Cooked or dehydrated meats (except pork- I thought the sewer line burst the last time he had pork)
Berries, especially blackberries & raspberries (very enjoyable mixed with his yogurt & frozen)
Bananas (careful, Buster has swallowed a whole frozen banana...we stopped giving them whole at that point)
Peanut Butter 
Apples/apple sauce 
Carrots- chew toys, he spits the pieces back out and leaves me a mess to clean up
Peperoni- very, very limited amounts 
Summer sausage- again, very limited amounts

Pretty much if its not toxic and he's not allergic to it, I'll let him have a taste. I limit those things that arent real great for him (or us!). Buster never begs for food and never steals from our plates even if we leave them unattended within his reach. We've never had an issue with him being over weight...he's under weight at the moment due to his allergies (when they get bad he stops eating).


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> She doesn't necessarily have to eat rice so I'm not going to go through tons of trouble to make her eat it LOL. She does fine on kibble. Our other 2 family dogs love rice so that's why I find it weird.


Yeah, I always think it's wierd that dogs like rice. Or bread or pasta or fruit for that matter. Makes me wonder how food tastes to them.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I give my dogs fresh, whole foods every day in addition to their staple dog food, which is now TOTW, since Natura (EVO) sold out to Proctor and Gamble. 

On a regular basis they get: 

Pot roast w/new red potatoes and baby carrots
Meatloaf
Meatballs (roasted in the oven)
Poached Chicken Breasts 
Braunsweiger (liver sausage - as a treat)
Wild Alaskan Salmon
Sardines in olive oil or spring water
Poached eggs/hard boiled/scrambled/omelettes w/cheese and spinach
Lowfat Cottage Cheese
Live Culture organic plain yogurt
Steamed asparagus/green beans/broccoli/carrots/spinachsquash
Baked Sweet Potatoes with a little butter, brown sugar, & cinnamon
Blueberries, raspberries, cantalope, watermelon, pineapple, apples, pears, mango

On occasion:

Pizza
Pasta w/red sauce and meatballs
Ice Cream
Sour Cream
Cream Cheese
Peanut Butter
Hamburger and fries at our favorite bar and grille (but NO beer, water only! lol)


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

QuidditchGirl said:


> My dogs had a great time with a couple of ears of corn on the cob last night. It was pretty funny to watch.


I thought corn cobs were dangerous because they can cause blockage? Do your dogs just gnaw off the corn without eating the cobs?


----------



## QuidditchGirl (Apr 9, 2010)

Shell said:


> I thought corn cobs were dangerous because they can cause blockage? Do your dogs just gnaw off the corn without eating the cobs?


Yes, I took the cobs away when they were done with the corn.


----------



## Tails (Apr 5, 2010)

Crantastic said:


> I'd be reluctant to give a dog apple cores containing the seeds. Apple seeds contain cyanide -- it would take a lot of seeds to poison a human, but most dogs are a lot smaller than humans. Most pet sites advise against feeding dogs apple seeds, peach pits, cherry pits, etc.


Interesting article here - http://www.naturalroute.com/content/cancer/fruitseeds_cancer.html

My dog is not a veggie lover at all, but she goes crazy for raw Kale stalks.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Morrwyn said:


> ETA: He loves bananas too, when it's hot I'll mash one up in his Kong and put it in the freezer for awhile, he loves it and it keeps him occupied for about a half hour.


That's a really good idea! Pip doesn't like bananas, but Maisy does... she once stole a banana I had absent-mindedly left on the coffee table and ate the fruit but left the peel. :/


----------

